# Авиация > До 1945 >  Дислокация авиационных частей на 22 июня 1941 г.

## HugoU

http://www.krunch.ru/page/june22/

Большая подробная карта. Советские ВВС, люфтваффе, мадьяры, румыны. Все полки + количественный состав матчасти по обе стороны от границы.

----------


## Mig

ИМХО:

1) лучше спросить на АИФ (http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/4/0.htm), там есть спецы, которые 22.06.41 занимаются очень серьезно
2) цитата: "Карта содержит дислокацию советских и вражеских (немецких, венгерских, румынских) авиационных частей в ночь на 22 июня 1941 г..." http://maps.5strok.ru/index.php?opti...d=13&Itemid=31
Наводит на мысль, что эта карта - "мурзилка", т.к. ни один спец по военным вопросам не скажет "дислокация ВРАЖЕСКИХ частей". У военных есть одно слово - противник, дислокация частей противника и т.д. и т.п.
Похоже, эту карту сделали на основе западных файлов "спецы", прочитавшие целых три весьма популярных книжки о 22.06.41...
Дислокация румынских и венгерских ВВС  на 22.06.41 говорит НИ о ЧЕМ... А вот о финских ВВС забыли упомянуть...

----------


## alexvolf

> ИМХО:
> 
> 1) лучше спросить на АИФ (http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/4/0.htm), там есть спецы, которые 22.06.41 занимаются очень серьезно
> 2) цитата: "Карта содержит дислокацию советских и вражеских (немецких, венгерских, румынских) авиационных частей в ночь на 22 июня 1941 г..." http://maps.5strok.ru/index.php?opti...d=13&Itemid=31
> Наводит на мысль, что эта карта - "мурзилка", т.к. ни один спец по военным вопросам не скажет "дислокация ВРАЖЕСКИХ частей". У военных есть одно слово - противник, дислокация частей противника и т.д. и т.п.
> Похоже, эту карту сделали на основе западных файлов "спецы", прочитавшие целых три весьма популярных книжки о 22.06.41...
> Дислокация румынских и венгерских ВВС  на 22.06.41 говорит НИ о ЧЕМ... А вот о финских ВВС забыли упомянуть...


Уважаемый Mig
Дело в том,что разрозненные карты дислокации как наших так и немецких ВВС (по разным направлениям  ЗапОВО,КОВО и т.д.) давно выложены в нете.Господа вероятно скомпиллировали все в общую карту.
Насколько верить такой карте сказать трудно.Если-бы выложенные на их сайте фрагменты можно было посмотреть в увеличенном виде можно было-бы о чем-то говорить ....Особенно потрясный текст рекламы. Склонен присоединится к Вашему мнению.
С уважением

----------


## HugoU

По многочисленным просьбам последняя версия Карты дислокации сухопутных и авиационных частей по обе стороны от границы в ночь на 22 июня выложена в онлайн. 

Внесено много добавлений, спасибо всем, кто принимал участие. Работа продолжается!

Мы внимательно относимся к конструктивной критике и готовы сравнивать нашу карту с любой другой аналогичной (такого же масштаба и информационного наполнения).

----------


## alexvolf

> По многочисленным просьбам последняя версия Карты дислокации сухопутных и авиационных частей по обе стороны от границы в ночь на 22 июня выложена в онлайн. 
> 
> Внесено много добавлений, спасибо всем, кто принимал участие. Работа продолжается!
> 
> Мы внимательно относимся к конструктивной критике и готовы сравнивать нашу карту с любой другой аналогичной (такого же масштаба и информационного наполнения).


Уважаемый Hugo
 К сожалению рекламируемый Вами товар посмотреть нельзя.Обращение по указанному адресу к положительному результату не привел-нельзя практически ничего посмотреть даже при увеличении.Почему бы Вам не открыть скан- кусок хотя-бы ЗапОВО или КОВО на этой ветке,что-бы общественность могла провести какое-то обсуждение данного материала.Если материал будет соответствовать действительности думаю найдется немало сторонников приобрести данный товар.
С уважением

----------


## HugoU

Уважаемый Alexvolf,

Онлайн-карта разделена на 1626 маленьких файлов (.jpg) общим объемом 16 Мб и собрана во флэше. Резкость появляется по мере подкачки файлов выбранного Вами фрагмента. Пожалуйста, наберитесь терпения, всё загрузится!

По статистике сервера за последний час карту загрузили 54 пользователя, может быть у Вас медленный канал?

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый Alexvolf,
> 
> Онлайн-карта разделена на 1626 маленьких файлов (.jpg) общим объемом 16 Мб и собрана во флэше. Резкость появляется по мере подкачки файлов выбранного Вами фрагмента. Пожалуйста, наберитесь терпения, всё загрузится!
> 
> По статистике сервера за последний час карту загрузили 54 пользователя, может быть у Вас медленный канал?


Подкачка не идет.Просмотреть карту практически нельзя.До 12 риски zoom увеличение слабое, после 12 риски zoom пропадает резкость.То что карта разбита квадратами понял при первом посещении

----------


## HugoU

Скриншот броузера с онлайн-картой (342 Kb)
(Западный фронт - Heeresgruppe Mitte, район Брест-Литовска)

----------


## alexvolf

> Скриншот броузера с онлайн-картой (342 Kb)
> (Западный фронт - Heeresgruppe Mitte, район Брест-Литовска)


Уважаемый HugoU
Скриншот позволил посмотреть товар лицом.Правда специалистом себя не считаю,но если позволите,то некоторые  личные замечания.1-Сравнение при беглом взгляде расположения СВ РККА- вроде все правильно,но 25тд,31тд и 208мд-следавало-бы захватить колечком и указать что это был 13мк,далее аналогично с 6мк,11мк. и т.д.А так получается, что данные формирования болтаются сами по себе.2-Следовало-бы провести линию соприкосновения 10А и 4А.По противнику аналогично-не указаны №№ армейских корпусов(№№ ПД вроде совпадают).Пока все,по ВВС отвечу позднее

----------


## HugoU

Уважаемый Alexvolf,

Вы верно заметили, что на карте нет обозначений корпусов, армий и т.д. Во-первых, все эти сведения содержатся в таблицах по бокам карты. А во-вторых, при работе мы придерживались старых русских картографических традиций, и указывали только те соединения, у которых имелось свое боевое знамя. У корпусов и армий такого нет...

----------


## alexvolf

Далее по ВВС РККА.Почему на карте указывается вначале ИАП затем САД? Всегда было наоборот- САД затем ИАП,БАП,ШАП и тд.  Смотрим на примере 10-я САД в состав входили 33 ИАП Пружаны,74 ШАП Пружаны,123 ИАП Стригино и Именин,39 БАП Пинск,Жабицы.Штаб  10-й САД располагался в Кобрине.Кол-во ЛА не считал-отвечу позднее

----------


## HugoU

Всегда было именно так, как указано на карте - на аэродроме базируется такой-то полк, входящий в такую-то дивизию. И у нас (41ИАП/9САД), и у немцев (II/JG52).

Аэродрома Стригино не существует (надеюсь, это просто опечатка). И не забывайте, что данные по боевому составу, которыми Вы пользуетесь даны по состоянию на 1 июня 1941. А на карте они на 22 июня. Это же касается и численного состава.

----------


## alexvolf

По численности,на примере 9-й САД 129 ИАП Заблудово,дер Тарново МиГ-3 61 единица ( из них в строю 34 машины,МиГ-1,И-16 отсутствуют, И-153 57 единиц-) подсчет опять же беглый, все следует уточнить.А в целом проделанная работа впечетляет. Вопрос-Вы из коллектива создателей? PS  Данные на вечер 22.06.1941

----------


## alexvolf

> Всегда было именно так, как указано на карте - на аэродроме базируется такой-то полк, входящий в такую-то дивизию. И у нас (41ИАП/9САД), и у немцев (II/JG52).
> 
> Аэродрома Стригино не существует (надеюсь, это просто опечатка). И не забывайте, что данные по боевому составу, которыми Вы пользуетесь даны по состоянию на 1 июня 1941. А на карте они на 22 июня. Это же касается и численного состава.


 Действительно опечатка  правильно будет-Стригово.

----------


## HugoU

Спасибо за высокую оценку нашего коллективного труда!
Есть данные, что за несколько дней до начала войны в 129ИАП поступили новенькие МиГ-3. И если убрать из подсчета И-16, то не сойдется общее количество по ВВС округа. Именно поэтому мы предпочли бы обсуждать аналогичную карту, на которой системно показаны все ВВС, а не какая-то одна дивизия.

P.S. У Вас открылась вся карта?

----------


## alexvolf

> Спасибо за высокую оценку нашего коллективного труда!
> Есть данные, что за несколько дней до начала войны в 129ИАП поступили новенькие МиГ-3. И если убрать из подсчета И-16, то не сойдется общее количество по ВВС округа. Именно поэтому мы предпочли бы обсуждать аналогичную карту, на которой системно показаны все ВВС, а не какая-то одна дивизия.
> 
> P.S. У Вас открылась вся карта?


 Вопрос-а каком количестве ЛА идет речь например ЗапОВО? Ведь кол-во неисправных самолетов составляло по округу 205 ед.В воздух они поднятся не смогли и были уничтожены на земле-как Вы их учитывали?

----------


## HugoU

На карте приведено общее количество самолетов, включая неисправные. Причем все данные - ДО начала боевых действий. О каких уничтоженных Вы спрашиваете?

----------


## alexvolf

> На карте приведено общее количество самолетов, включая неисправные. Причем все данные - ДО начала боевых действий. О каких уничтоженных Вы спрашиваете?


 Моя оплошность-перескочил уже на начало боев.действий. Карта сейчас открывается прямо реактивно и впечатляет маштабностью от моря до моря.Если не возражаете продолжим разговор позднее.
С уважением.

----------


## Ближайший к Богу

> 123 ИАП Стригино и Именин


Подскажите пожалуйста, откуда у Вас информация по аэродрому в Стригово? Дело в том, что основным аэродромом 123 ИАП был Именин, а вот Стригово пока под вопросом! Если у вас есть абсолютно точная информация по Стригово, не могли бы вы поделиться источником?

----------


## HugoU

http://www.krunch.ru/page/june22/

Очень подробная, с фамилиями командиров дивизий и полков.

----------


## HugoU

> Подскажите пожалуйста, откуда у Вас информация по аэродрому в Стригово? Дело в том, что основным аэродромом 123 ИАП был Именин, а вот Стригово пока под вопросом! Если у вас есть абсолютно точная информация по Стригово, не могли бы вы поделиться источником?


Можно открыть город Кобрин в Яндекс.Карты. Ближайшая деревня - Именины, а в 4-5 км к северо-западу -деревня Стригово. Потом можно открыть Викимапию, на которой видно, что нынешний аэродром г. Кобрин лежит между д. Легаты и д. Именино. Видимо, его и называли "Именин". Также мне встречались мнения о том, что Стригово, Именин это один и тот же аэродром (ср. Москва, Шереметьево).

----------

